

Tappy Chicken - drakaal
https://www.unrealengine.com/html5

======
drakaal
Ease of use is as important as raw power. This is slower to load than the pure
HTML versions of Flappy Bird that are out there, but the idea of Write once
publish many is appealing.

I am not 100% certain I'd pay $19 a month as a hobbyist, but an excellent deal
for a small game shop.

